# Where plugins for Firefox 3.5 are?



## zeiz (Sep 25, 2009)

Up to now it was a rutine to have firefox2 installed as depends with Gnome desktop, then install firefox35 and don't touch firefox2 anymore. Firefox35 automatically adopted all the plugins from firefox2 and only flash was to install.
However recently I followed UPDATING and uninstalled firefox2 and installed LIBXUL instead. Then I installed firefox35 on 8.0-RC1.
All the plugins were gone! I tried to reinstall firefox2 to get its plugins but without luck: plugins are gone.
Probably I'm missing something and cannot understand why firex35 doesn't inherit plugins? Is it still in "beta" shape?
Most important, how people get those plugins for firefox35?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

From https://addons.mozilla.org/, just like everbody else .. On your system, they should be in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<$profile>/. Note that your new FF may have created a different profile right in the same place.


----------



## zeiz (Sep 25, 2009)

I cannot believe this...
Just checked the directory and found all the plugins listed in pluginreg.dat. Well, but they are not in aboutlugins, many times checked...lets try again...all the plugins appeared...!
You must be a wizard, sir, or at least a daemon 
Thanks!


----------

